# 2011 Toyota Prius by JT Audio & Accessories



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Just finished up a 2011 Toyota Prius. Scott recently sold his Lexus and so I removed all the equipment and transferred most of it into the Prius.

Equipment list:
Pioneer AVIC-Z140BH
Audison Bit Ten
Tru Technology S45
Tru Technology S25
Image Dynamics IDQ10V3 x2
Hybrid Audio Technologies L3V2
Hybrid Audio Technologies L8SE

*Here's the pics...*










*Pioneer AVIC-Z140BH in Metra kit.*









*HAT L3v2 in factory dash location.*


















*Build Pics...*

*Factory dash location with Sintra aka foamed plastic baffle.*









*L3V2 mounted.*









*Door with Stinger Roadkill on outer skin.*









*Patterns to fill holes in panel.*









*Deadened and sealed door panel.*









*Baffles.*


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*HAT L8SE in door.*









*Door panel with Roadkill and foam.*









*Empty spare tire well.*


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Puuuurrrrrtdddddyyyu 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Very nice build.....how does it sound?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

trojan fan said:


> Very nice build.....how does it sound?


It sounds awesome. I like the Prius and how the dash extends out pretty far. Also, the dash speaker location is in the far corners with no obstructions to the listener.

*Also, a big thanks to Jim, BigRed, for his ears and tuning!*

*One more pic of the back with grill.*


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Bravo sir for a job very well done.


----------



## jab4au (May 31, 2010)

That looks killer!! Great job!!


----------



## fj60landcruiser (Oct 10, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## m0sdef (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice build! My girlfriend has a Prius but won't let me do anything to it. Glad to know the stock locations work well.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

very well laid out! clean and simple as it should be.excellent work!nice vinyl match,lighting is very tastefully done.i like the inside of the new prius,my wife wants one so thanks for the in depth pics.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Classy install for a classy looking Hybrid.Is it lowered on TRD wheels?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> Classy install for a classy looking Hybrid.Is it lowered on TRD wheels?


It has 19" Volks of some type, and the 5 Axis kit. The front lip isn't on the car in this picture though.

Oh, and it is lowered with Tein suspension.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

jtaudioacc said:


> It has 19" Volks of some type, and the 5 Axis kit. The front lip isn't on the car in this picture though.
> 
> Oh, and it is lowered with Tein suspension.


Yea those Prius' with the kits and the right wheels really sets it off .Nice work.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

See if the shops around here did this quality of work, there would be less do it yourselves. Even without the Lee's these shops want to take shortcuts and butcher your car.


----------



## chargedtaco (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice. What is the MPG now? hehe


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

Even with the blingy LED's, I really dig the hatch area. Nice work!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

That is some strong table saw skills showing with the start of the box.
Great work. The Prius seems well suited for SQ installs.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Notloudenuf said:


> That is some strong table saw skills showing with the start of the box.
> Great work. The Prius seems well suited for SQ installs.


Thanks!

This generation Prius does seem like a good candidate for SQ. Not only do the dash locations work well, and hold a 3", but there is the hole mini window like Civics and Fits to work with for something bigger and facing you.

The rear end, with spare removed is huge. You could also do side boxes and install amps on top of the spare. There's a 4-5 inch well on top for storage. Stealth installs can be pretty easy.

The only thing I'm not 100% sure about is the electrical. I'm sure we will be stressing that small battery it has.


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Very NICE and CLEAN work as always!!!


----------



## shaghan (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice job!!!


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

jtaudioacc said:


> Thanks!
> 
> This generation Prius does seem like a good candidate for SQ. Not only do the dash locations work well, and hold a 3", but there is the hole mini window like Civics and Fits to work with for something bigger and facing you.
> 
> ...


Notice any dimming yet?....I know nothing about Hybrids & their electrical set up.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Awesome Build & Tune !!!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice and stealthy, with a bit of flash when warranted.



jtaudioacc said:


> This generation Prius does seem like a good candidate for SQ. Not only do the dash locations work well, and hold a 3", but there is the hole mini window like Civics and Fits to work with for something bigger and facing you.


Sounds familiar ...but if I had a 3" stock locations, may have tried squeezing in my XR3s up there like you did. How's the stage height?

The 9th gen Civic sedans actually did away with those mini windows as an FYI (my parents have one).


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice job JT I was watching the build on Facebook enjoying it.. 
Next time I come thru Cali I will stop by.


----------



## MoparMike (Feb 14, 2012)

That is a beautiful install, great job!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

strong*I*bumpin said:


> Notice any dimming yet?....I know nothing about Hybrids & their electrical set up.


I haven't. I honestly don't know either, but have noticed that voltage to be 14 volts even when the engine isn't running, but car "on". So, I assume that the regular car battery does get charged from the "main" battery when needed.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

when i did the altima hybrid which also uses the same drive train as the last gen Prius...i didnt notice any lights dimming, but the customer did report back an average of 2-3MPG drop in mileage, but he bumps his system very hard and has an 800 watt class AB sub amp pushing an idmax all day long listening to very bass heavy music


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Looks great! Simple and clean.

How do you cut rings in plexi like that? Would router with upcut spiral bit do the job?

Thanks.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Mless5 said:


> Looks great! Simple and clean.
> 
> How do you cut rings in plexi like that? Would router with upcut spiral bit do the job?
> 
> Thanks.


that would work, too. I just use a normal 2 flute bit.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Don't count on Troy stopping by. He has been promising me to stop by for a while now. . Nice build as usual JT!!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Don't count on Troy stopping by. He has been promising me to stop by for a while now. . Nice build ast usual JT!!

Papasin, when JT and I listened to your car we were both thinking it would be much better if u had some L3se's in your ride. Hahaha


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

BigRed said:


> Papasin, when JT and I listened to your car we were both thinking it would be much better if u had some L3se's in your ride. Hahaha


Or L4se's . Bring some up in August and we can A/B compare them with my XR3s, but I think I already know which one I prefer .

In the cavernous windows of the Prius (or Fit), you guys could even try L6se's...


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow, this looking amazingly clean and I bet it sounds just as nice. Great job on this.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

That is some very impressive work, nice job.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

papasin said:


> Or L4se's . Bring some up in August and we can A/B compare them with my XR3s, but I think I already know which one I prefer .
> 
> In the cavernous windows of the Prius (or Fit), you guys could even try L6se's...


circa40 and his scanspeak setup.


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

Once again John great job.........ps just placed my order


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> circa40 and his scanspeak setup.


Looks great IMO. But don't you SQ gurus look down on horizontally mounted mids/tweets?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Horizontal placement worked fine in my truck for a few years . If it works that's all that matters


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

BigRed said:


> Horizontal placement worked fine in my truck for a few years . If it works that's all that matters


Jim (and JT), hope you guys know I'm being completely sarcastic . I was entirely ready to have tweets horizontally aligned with my XR3s (which are fairly off axis) in the pods I'm using, but was only going to do so if the XR3s lacked the sparkle that some folks have noted. It sounded fine to my untrained ears without tweets, so skipped them and sealed up the tweeter hole, but wasn't worried about the horizontal placement myself.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

come early next year we can do a true A/B comparison between the XR-3 and the L3SE  same location, same car.  looking forward to see just waht the differences will be.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> come early next year we can do a true A/B comparison between the XR-3 and the L3SE  same location, same car.  looking forward to see just waht the differences will be.


Just let me know, and I can be there in 20 mins. Might take JT or Jim a little longer lol.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

very cool build


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

No harm no foul papasin. Yeah I wouldn't add tweeters to your setup as I don't feel u are lacking anything on the top end. I actually had fake tweeters in one setup for competitions because people need to hear what they see


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Nice work JT.

A clean and beautiful install.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

astrochex said:


> Nice work JT.
> 
> A clean and beautiful install.


Thanks, Paul...where have you been?


----------



## PriusWiLL (Jun 7, 2012)

Nice work JT! My prius is next! Can't wait!


----------



## sleepybrown (Jun 23, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


>


Whose version of "Poppa Was a Rolling Stone" is this? Love the install as well!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

sleepybrown said:


> Whose version of "Poppa Was a Rolling Stone" is this? Love the install as well!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

nice and clean boot install,...classy


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

Very nice install and clean looking car. I would have no issue driving that prius


----------



## sleepybrown (Jun 23, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


>


Thanks!


----------



## rockroll (Nov 10, 2012)

Very nice setup. I have a question regarding the front speakers.
I understand you installed Hybrid Audio L3 3 inch mid-ranges in factory dash locations.
But according to specs frequency range for these speakers is 129 Hz - 10,000 Hz. So, I guess there must be tweeters in the setup as well, but I don't see them in any picture. Do you not use tweeters, or am I missing something?

Somebody asked about light dimming considerations in Prius. I have fairly powerful sound system in my 2010 Prius, and never saw lights dim. 
The small 12 Volt auxiliary battery supplies power exclusively only when Prius is NOT in READY-ON state. When in Ready-On: (to put it in simple way) several relays are open and Prius supplies 12 volts for all car accessories via 201.6 Volt to 12 Volt DC/DC converter. According to some sources the 2nd gen Prius (2004-2009) was able to provide up to 100 Amps in such way, for 2010+ model it may be higher.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

rockroll said:


> Very nice setup. I have a question regarding the front speakers.
> I understand you installed Hybrid Audio L3 3 inch mid-ranges in factory dash locations.
> But according to specs frequency range for these speakers is 129 Hz - 10,000 Hz. So, I guess there must be tweeters in the setup as well, but I don't see them in any picture. Do you not use tweeters, or am I missing something?
> 
> ...



this car uses the Hybrid Audio Technologies L3V2, you may be thinking about the original L3, which, doesn't extend as high. The L3V2 according to the user manual extends to 18k, which I completely believe, and it also shows on the RTA.

I've never seen anything dim in all of the 3rd gen Prius' I have worked on. Yes, as I've measured, when "on" the voltage to the battery is +14 volts. This is also the most power hungry system I've done in any Prius, and it's been fine for months now.


----------



## hrearden22 (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks for posting this - terrific work in a car that doesn't get enough love from the aftermarket scene. Have had my eye on one for awhile.


----------



## BamaJohn (Mar 10, 2009)

jtaudioacc said:


> this car uses the Hybrid Audio Technologies L3V2, you may be thinking about the original L3, which, doesn't extend as high. The L3V2 according to the user manual extends to 18k, which I completely believe, and it also shows on the RTA.


I'm still strongly considering a Prius, and this system is one of the many reasons why. The primary reason is I'm spending as much just on gas ($428/month) as I would on a Prius payment + gas for it. 

I am curious, though...if you were going to add a set of tweeters to this install, not saying it needs it, just a what if... where would you install them? On plane with the L3V2 or on the A-pillar cross-firing the dash, or somewhere else?

Also curious about how much T/A and how much EQ work were needed to tune the car--where were the trouble spots?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

BamaJohn said:


> I'm still strongly considering a Prius, and this system is one of the many reasons why. The primary reason is I'm spending as much just on gas ($428/month) as I would on a Prius payment + gas for it.
> 
> I am curious, though...if you were going to add a set of tweeters to this install, not saying it needs it, just a what if... where would you install them? On plane with the L3V2 or on the A-pillar cross-firing the dash, or somewhere else?
> 
> Also curious about how much T/A and how much EQ work were needed to tune the car--where were the trouble spots?


If I were to run 3way front, I'd probably use some of the small window in the front to mount the drivers. you can aim them however you want.

I don't remember any trouble spots...well, any more than any other car.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Very very nice work John.


----------



## War Bandit NZL (Jun 10, 2011)

Sent from my GT-I9300T


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

This has to be a pretty nice car to work with. The mid-speaker dash locations that extend pretty far forward seem to help to create an airy sound stage even with the stock system sound, a nice size hole for the midbass speaker (is it 6x9?), with metra head unit kit available.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

yeah, 6x9's in the door. I installed HAT L8SE in this install. I'd like to try a 5" point source in the small windows. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## VP Electricity (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice work John!


----------



## radiospank (Jan 28, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## mikelycka (Apr 4, 2008)

man that is clean thanks for some ideas


----------



## crxsir121 (Oct 18, 2006)

Which LED kit and controller are you using? Great install























































[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ted J (Aug 15, 2006)

crxsir121 said:


> Which LED kit and controller are you using? Great install


I 2nd that... very clean install and even lighting on the LED's. Curious how they made the light look so even and, well, nice!


----------

